# Moving feeding location away from my home?



## Andrew2007 (Jul 5, 2017)

Hi 

I'm desperate to get the bird's to move to a new feeding location away from my house, the new location is only 120m away but I can't move it a little at a time as there are other properties in-between. At the new location I've been leaving seed and brown bread, larger bird's such as gulls and crow's eat the bread and I was hoping that the pigeons would then recognise a new feeding location when they see these bird's.

I walk around to the new location several times during the day and only see a few dove's and wood pigeons and no feral pigeons.

I tried not feeding them in my own garden yesterday but the 40 pigeons just waited on my roof until 5pm and then most left, two neighbours have complained to the council and they're making loud bangs in their garden's trying to scare them away, this has been extremely stressful for me and it's a relief when it gets dark and the bird's leave. 😳

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Neighbours can be so horrible, I've experienced that myself. Just continue what you are doing and don't feed them in your garden. They will either go elsewhere for food, but hopefully in time will notice the other birds feeding and join them.


----------



## Andrew2007 (Jul 5, 2017)

Thanks Marina

They can be horrible, they just have a unjustified hatred towards pigeons and that is a result of pure ignorance. Also, the person that first used the phrase Flying Rats in a film many year's ago has a lot to answer for. 

I don't have a hatred towards any creature whatever it is, they all have just as much right to be left alone and live in peace as we do.


----------



## Andrew2007 (Jul 5, 2017)

I had no idea it would be this difficult to get the bird's to find the seed 120m away, they just sit on the roof all day waiting until it starts to get dark when they fly away, they'll be back again tomorrow. ☹

Will the fact that that there are gulls not too far away from the new location make them stay away?

Would it work if I was to catch a few pigeons and show them where the seed it, I can imagine they would be more concerned about escaping and won't even see it?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

I don't think the catching will work. If you put the seed in a bucket and play with it while you are walking to the new location? Won't that get their attention?


----------



## Andrew2007 (Jul 5, 2017)

Thanks again Marina

I can definitely try shaking a bucket, I've been feeding them very early in the morning so I'm not seen by the neighbours so I'll probably have to do it at few hour's later so I don't wake them up but they'll hear me shaking a bucket. 

I did buy a whistle but haven't used it yet and I also have a dog training clicker.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

You don't need to shake the bucket, only pick up a few seeds from the bucket and let it fall down into the bucket again. This might get their attention.


----------



## Andrew2007 (Jul 5, 2017)

Thanks Marina, it's always appreciated that you take the time to reply. I'm sure you must've replied to almost every question I've asked in here. Has everyone else left? 😊

I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

There are so few members still on this forum. All the ones with experience has left, unfortunately. 😔


----------



## pollygoh2002 (Dec 31, 2020)

I am here, a new member, so not enough experience yet to help you.

I will be facing the same predicament when I move house in about a month, so watching what you are saying.

I've decided it is probably better if I drive back each day to my previous address to feed my precious pigeons.


----------

